# DBSTalk access problems



## azarby

Has DBSTalk ben having access problems today. I'm visiting my daughter and she has Comcast as her provider. I Have been have only sporadic luck in getting connected to DBSTalk. I never have problems with Quest. Anyone else having trouble making a connection?

bob


----------



## Ron Barry

Not sure if it is DBSTalk, but I have also been having some periodic issues getting in to the site today.


----------



## davring

Been OK here, haven't had any trouble. AT&T DSL (Bellsouth)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

azarby said:


> Has DBSTalk ben having access problems today. I'm visiting my daughter and she has Comcast as her provider. I Have been have only sporadic luck in getting connected to DBSTalk. I never have problems with Quest. Anyone else having trouble making a connection?
> 
> bob


I also have Comcast. I had no problems this morning before I left for work. I have DSL at work and did not have any problems all day. I got home and could not log on with my Comcast. I tried for 45 minutes and no luck. So I decided to try hooking my Blackberry up since I have the Verizon EVDO and I have not had a problem.


----------



## breadman43

Yes !
about 3-4 hrs. ago, AT&T DSL St. louis area, I thought it was my computer, everything seems OK now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I don't know if it related to your problems today...

But in the past COMCAST DNS servers have been really messed up, and it did lead to me not being able to access much of the internet... including DBSTalk.com


----------



## mike_augie

there was about ahour that i was not able to get on....all the other sites i use was fine so I do think that it was just this site and i am using sbc..dsl..


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I couldnt get in half hour ago I have verizon dsl


----------



## donshan

Yes, I had several times where I got a browser error message that it could not find the dbstalk.com server. After a couple of tries it connected.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

BMoreRavens said:


> I also have Comcast. I had no problems this morning before I left for work. I have DSL at work and did not have any problems all day. I got home and could not log on with my Comcast. I tried for 45 minutes and no luck. So I decided to try hooking my Blackberry up since I have the Verizon EVDO and I have not had a problem.


I just disconnected my phone from my laptop and tried my Comcast again and it still will not connect to DBSTalk. I can get on any other website just not DBStalk. So I am back to using my phone again.


----------



## Sirshagg

I've had several problems intermittently today. We use Qwest T1's.

Appears to be DNS related.


----------



## veryoldschool

This has been off and on for me. It's like my ISP has me on call waiting.
Could it be a conspiracy with the cable modem suppliers?
No just really bad service from mine for three months now.
This morning I finally placed a call to the office of the president at the request of "tech support" [and you all though D* was bad, Suddenlink is another oxymoron since there is no sudden in their link].

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90580


----------



## Jhon69

I've been having problems too hooking up with AT&T DSL.Just installed it today couldn't access dbstalk.So I got rid of alot of the Yahoo stuff(didn't want it anyway) and now connect up just fine. 


Guess I chose the wrong time to switch ISPs.


----------



## waynebtx

Had a problem a few hours ago AT&T DSL


----------



## Dolly

donshan said:


> Yes, I had several times where I got a browser error message that it could not find the dbstalk.com server. After a couple of tries it connected.


Same thing happen to me today. And I don't have Comcast so that couldn't be the problem.


----------



## krock918316

From about noon till I left at 4, I could not get on the site. We use Cox Cable at work. Been fine from home on Windstream DSL.

PS - I can't wait for VOD to get here, Windstream just started offering 6 Mbps service....


----------



## Thaedron

I have had sporadic problems over the past couple of days. I even received a "the site is too busy" message from DBSTalk at one point, otherwise it's just been the typical 'not found' message.


----------



## John in Georgia

No trouble logging on, but I have noticed sporadic "slow periods" during the day.


----------



## gulfwarvet

i noticed this within the past few weeks having log on issue's.


----------



## RAD

AT&T DSL was having issues resolving www.dbstalk.com (also www.avsforum.com) in Austin, no problems with TWC.


----------



## Jhon69

Well it had nothing to do with Yahoo stuff cause I still had problems after it had to be AT&T DSL.Seems to be OK now.


----------



## carl6

Could not log onto dbstalk.com most of today. Comcast ISP. Someone in another forum suggested it might be Comcast DNS issue. About that time I was able to connect, but dbstalk was very slow.

Switched over to a Qwest DSL line I have access to, and it seems to be working just fine with that.

Carl


----------



## David Bott

Hi All...

It seems that eNom was having major ROOT DNS issues that affected clients. AVS, DBSTalk, TiVo Community and the other sites are registered with them so we also had the issue. These were not site issues or path issues, but an issue beoing about to lookup the IP from the ROOT DNS servers.

I do think it has been corrected.

Thanks

David


----------



## LI-SVT

For the past few days it seems my office DNS is wacky. It cant find DBS Talk or Yahoo most times.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

David Bott said:


> Hi All...
> 
> It seems that eNom was having major ROOT DNS issues that affected clients. AVS, DBSTalk, TiVo Community and the other sites are registered with them so we also had the issue. These were not site issues or path issues, but an issue beoing about to lookup the IP from the ROOT DNS servers.
> 
> I do think it has been corrected.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


Thanks for the update David. I was able to get on with my Comcast this morning before I left for work so hopefully it will still be working when I get home.


----------



## Thaedron

received at 10:52 AM CDT this morning:

The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again.


----------



## Chris Blount

Thaedron said:


> received at 10:52 AM CDT this morning:
> 
> The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again.


Yes, you will get that when the server load gets to a certain point. We have been very busy lately.


----------



## Dolly

Thanks  I haven't had any more problems :sunsmile:


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Yesterday around 9:30am and today around 11:20am, I have had some slow access problems. It sure seems to be happening more and more where it takes about as much time to get a message posted to a thread as it takes to fix a cup of coffee using cream and sugar.

\/ Mike, yep it is happening right now trying to do this edit at 11:29 as well...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Spanky_Partain said:


> Yesterday around 9:30am and today around 11:20am, I have had some slow access problems. It sure seems to be happening more and more where it takes about as much time to get a message posted to a thread as it takes to fix a cup of coffee using cream and sugar.


Same here. I would have it happen to me once every couple of day before. Now it happens 3 or 4 times a day. Some times for about 30 minutes at a time I have a hard time even getting the page to reload.


----------



## Richard King

I have been having similar posting problems and have found that once you hit the post button and give it a few seconds then hit the back button and refresh the screen that the message is posted even though you didn't get a confirmation of it's posting.

EDIT... of course, this message posted instantly. :lol:


----------



## Nick

I find that giving my laptop a sharp whack on the side with the palm of my good
hand makes the Internet go faster. No, wait......that must be my old *Muntz* b&w
tv I'm thinking about! If it wasn't for _deja vu_, I wouldn't have much memory at all!

:lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

Sorry about this guys. I just checked our stats and we have been getting well over 2 million hits a day. During peak times, it really takes a toll on the server.

I have been doing some tweeks that should help but expect more delays until things settle down a bit. The move to a new server is still hopefully on the horizon but nothing firm on that yet.


----------



## tfederov

Chris, at times during the week I'm getting DNS errors trying to get here (and TCF, AVS). I'm guessing the problem is on my end but in case that's not the fact, are all of the sites releated hardware-wise?


----------



## Dr_J

Thaedron said:


> received at 10:52 AM CDT this morning:
> 
> The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again.


Happening a lot this morning. Having a hard time even posting this message.


----------



## Chris Blount

Earl sent out e-mail notifications this morning for the next CE. Thousands of e-mails get sent thus, the slowdown.


----------



## Nick

> The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again.


+1 :grrr:



Chris said:


> Earl sent out thousands of e-mail notifications this morning for the next CE.


Thanks a pant-load, Earl! :uglyhamme

In the future, how about using an email server that doesn't so severely
impact other DBSTalkers and visitors who don't give a rap about CE.


----------



## Chris Blount

I just turned off a feature that tends to be a server hog. Let's see if that helps.

First one that notices which one gets a cookie.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Chris Blount said:


> I just turned off a feature that tends to be a server hog. Let's see if that helps.
> 
> First one that notices which one gets a cookie.


I noticed you can only reload the page every 30 seconds now and there is only 15 threads on the page instead of 30.

Also it does not say what members are in each thread now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Chris Blount said:


> I just turned off a feature that tends to be a server hog. Let's see if that helps.
> 
> First one that notices which one gets a cookie.


Do I count? I like cookies.

(and no the feature wasn't to ban Earl .... )


----------



## Chris Blount

BMoreRavens said:


> I noticed you can only reload the page every 30 seconds now and there is only 15 threads on the page instead of 30.
> 
> Also it does not say what members are in each thread now.


Good catch but that's not the one I was talking about.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Chris Blount said:


> Good catch but that's not the one I was talking about.


OK. I am still looking. But whatever you did I can already tell a difference.


----------



## Chris Blount

BMoreRavens said:


> I noticed you can only reload the page every 30 seconds now and there is only 15 threads on the page instead of 30.
> 
> Also it does not say what members are in each thread now.


I just put that back to 20 and 30. I was messing around earlier and forgot to put those numbers at a more reasonable level.


----------



## Chris Blount

BMoreRavens said:


> Also it does not say what members are in each thread now.


I missed this for some reason. That's the one! You get the cookie.


----------



## Chris Blount

BMoreRavens said:


> OK. I am still looking. But whatever you did I can already tell a difference.


I agree. Let's give it some time to see if we get better performance throughout the day.


----------



## mhayes70

Chris Blount said:


> I missed this for some reason. That's the one! You get the cookie.


I hope you bring that back when you get switched over to the new server. For some reason I always liked seeing who is in the room.


----------



## Dolly

Chris Blount said:


> Sorry about this guys. I just checked our stats and we have been getting well over 2 million hits a day. During peak times, it really takes a toll on the server.
> 
> I have been doing some tweeks that should help but expect more delays until things settle down a bit. The move to a new server is still hopefully on the horizon but nothing firm on that yet.


Wow Chris what a great site you started :sunsmile: Getting well over 2 million hits a day :eek2: Do you think you could give some of those hits to the Yankees


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Chris Blount said:


> I just turned off a feature that tends to be a server hog. Let's see if that helps.
> 
> First one that notices which one gets a cookie.


Could it be that the viewers of a thread are no longer posted/updated?

As a member, what can we do to help getting a server built/replace/upgraded?

Maybe a donation of money/hardware?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Spanky_Partain said:


> Could it be that the viewers of a thread are no longer posted/updated?


Look at post #39 and #44.


----------



## Chris Blount

Spanky_Partain said:


> As a member, what can we do to help getting a server built/replace/upgraded?
> 
> Maybe a donation of money/hardware?


No worries. We are owned by AVSForum Inc. and the owner will take care of us.

Just keep visiting and enjoy being part of this great community.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

BMoreRavens said:


> Look at post #39 and #44.


Duuu, How did I miss that... :nono2:

I will keep looking...



Chris Blount said:


> No worries. We are owned by AVSForum Inc. and the owner will take care of us.
> 
> Just keep visiting and enjoy being part of this great community.


OK, I will continue to offer when I feel the need!


----------



## JohnH

Other problem is it hangs up trying to find AVS ad to put at top of page.

Too many server busy thingies lately.


----------



## Chris Blount

JohnH said:


> Other problem is it hangs up trying to find AVS ad to put at top of page.
> 
> Too many server busy thingies lately.


I did some maintenance and upgrades to the server software this morning. Let's see how it holds up. I would imagine that tomorrow will be a very busy day so expect a few delays. Earl just opened up his first look at DirecTV's VOD. If the thread is picked up by other news outlets, we will have lots of visitors tomorrow.


----------



## Drew2k

Chris Blount said:


> I did some maintenance and upgrades to the server software this morning. Let's see how it holds up. I would imagine that tomorrow will be a very busy day so expect a few delays. Earl just opened up his first look at DirecTV's VOD. If the thread is picked up by other news outlets, we will have lots of visitors tomorrow.


And there are a LOT of images being hosted here for those first looks ... gonna need some cops to manage all the traffic!


----------



## Chris Blount

Before anyone says anything...yes...the server is running slow right now. We were featured on Engadget today.


----------



## Button Pusher

Chris Blount said:


> Before anyone says anything...yes...the server is running slow right now. We were featured on Engadget today.


I would expect we are getting alot of hits!


----------



## Dolly

Chris Blount said:


> Before anyone says anything...yes...the server is running slow right now. We were featured on Engadget today.


That's great  But I'm sure the hits went up even more because it is almost midnight where I live and the Forum is still very slow


----------



## JM Anthony

While DBSTalk was sluggish for much of the day, E*'s website was essentially unuseable until just a few minutes ago. Must be some bad juju out there.

John


----------



## dbconsultant

Still getting lots of 'server busy' messages this morning! But I like the site so I'll persevere!


----------



## breadman43

Really slooow for me too!!
AT&T DSL midwest


----------



## cbaker

FYI - 

I know the usage is up due to VOD and the media links ....

but I have had difficulty getting on during the day over the past several days ("server busy ..." messages). To the point of several postings not working (good thing I copied them before sending) and having to reload pages sometimes as many as 5 times to get a page to load.

But several times in the past few hours, I have been getting:
"We are currently experiencing a high volume of visitors. Please try again. Sorry for the inconvenience." 

(These are server side messages so I would assume they are dbstalk.com server issues, not network or client issues.)

I enjoy this forum and am willing to help out. I think I have parts for a decent server laying around here and would be willing to donate it if that would help.

(let me copy this before clicking send ....  )


----------



## dbconsultant

Chris Blount said:


> Before anyone says anything...yes...the server is running slow right now. We were featured on Engadget today.


Ok, Chris, maybe you did something? Now dbstalk is back to being screamin' fast and no messages. If you did it, you did it well!:lol:

Ooops! Never mind, I spoke too soon. Got out of this thread and went to another and got the 'high volume' message. Too bad, I thought you had it fixed!


----------



## Drew2k

Hi Chris ... 

I know you turned off the "you are subscribed to this thread" indicator to help speed up response times, but not knowing what I'm subscribed to when browsing forums, I'm finding I'm opening threads multiple times (once from my email link or from control panel, and the other time from the forum "search new threads" option). In essence, I'm contributing to the traffic by reopening threads fro search that I had already opened from my control panel ...

Any chance you could swap? Take off the thread previews and put back the subscription icons?

If you need to keep it this way until the "crunch" is over ... I totally understand. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chris Blount

Thread closed. Let's keep this to one thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96223


----------

